# Framus Guitars. Any dealers in Canada?



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Wolf Hoffmann from the 80's German metal band Accept is probably my favorite player of the era. He's got a new signature guitar with Framus (he used to play white flying V's from Hamer and Jackson). It seems a bit difficult to find where to get one of these guitars:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWar80qA69k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You can always try here...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Remenyi House of Music in Toronto is a Framus dealer.


----------

